# Difference Between Chapman's MFA in Film Production and Film/TV Producing?



## rainydays (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm currently working on film school MFA applications, and I came across Chapman's MFA's in Film Production and Film/TV Producing. Does anyone know what the difference is between these two?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Aug 29, 2020)

They have really good descriptions on the Dodge website for more details but the Production track is for directors, DPs, editors and sound designers. It’s based on a conservatory model like AFI has.  Producing track is for producers.


----------



## ElleGee (Aug 29, 2020)

rainydays said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm currently working on film school MFA applications, and I came across Chapman's MFA's in Film Production and Film/TV Producing. Does anyone know what the difference is between these two?



Film/TV Producing students are producers. And Film Production students are everyone else (directing, cinematography, sound design, prod. design) with the exception of screenwriting students and TV writing students. So under Film Producing, you’ll pick a specialty.


----------



## jainismyname (Aug 29, 2020)

Recent graduate here:

As a part of the producing program, you will take classes on story structure, line producing, entertainment law, and pitching.

TL;DR It's less technical and more business-centric

If you have any questions (or anyone reading this for that matter), feel free to DM me and I'd be happy to talk on the phone.


----------



## yisiling (Aug 29, 2020)

current producing student here. let me know if you have any specific questions regarding producing.


----------

